# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Universal box  مستقبل يونيفيرسال

## mohamed73

*Future of UniversalBox*      Dear Customers,  
We are sorry for not responding for so long, but we re-arranged our company.
We are moving our servers to a different provider and all our services  will be recovered. Every solution will be free except SL3 and iPhone  unlock.
We ask one week patience and we will setup our servers again. 
Apologize for inconvenience.
Thank you.   

> مستقبل يونيفيرسال ايها العملاء، نعتذر لعدم الاستجابة لفترة طويلة، ولكن نعيد ترتيب شركتنا. نحن نتحرك خدمتنا إلى موفر مختلفة وسيتم استرداد جميع خدماتنا. فإن كل حل يكون حرا باستثناء SL3 وفتح اي فون. نطلب الصبر أسبوع واحد، ونحن سوف الإعداد خدمتنا مرة أخرى. نعتذر عن الإزعاج. شكرا لكم.

 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

